# Sunken eye



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

I jsut got a new fish and its eyes appear sunken. Not sure if this was from the ammonia burn it got from transport or a parasite. What treatment would you recommend? I'll post a pick tomorrow after he has aclimated some.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Does it have ammonia burn on the body?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

I had received a fish that had sunken eyes, it died the next day. Post pics, we should be able to help you out.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

He did not make it through the night.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

LEON said:


> He did not make it through the night.










sorry to hear that...where did you get your fish from if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Damit


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

The fish was a trade with another member. Nobody's fault.......these things happen during transport.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

One of my small p got a Sunken eye. I think hes blind now, hes alive but swims in circle. I feel bad for him. I don't want him anymore but I don't want to kill him also. Bad luck for that little guy.


----------

